# Akkuprobleme Inspiron 8600



## Mahzuni (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal ein kleines Problemchen, weiss zwar auch des Rätsels Lösung aber ich suche noch nach einer passenden Erklärung für das Phänomen.. 

also ich besitze das Dell Inspiron 8600 und kann seit einiger Zeit den Akku nicht mehr aufladen. Nach ein wenig Recherche im Internet hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen dass es am Netzteil liegt. Ich habe das nun auch schon mit einem anderen Netzteil, von einem Kumpel probiert und siehe da.. der Akku lädt wieder. Was mich nun wundert ist.. warum kann ich mit meinem alten Netzteil mein Akku net aufladen? wo ist das problem? Ich mein.. mein Notebook funktioniert mit dem Netzteil noch wunderbar.. zwar ohne Akku aber es läuft.

Hat mir da einer von euch ne Erklärung?

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Ich kann es dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber ich denke mal die 12V Schiene die für das Akku laden zuständig ist, ist beschädigt. Denn im Normalfall sind das getrennte Systeme. Somit rennt der Rechner noch nur kann er nicht mehr laden.

Mfg Andre


----------

